# Quartet - Bass Line



## Lord Daz (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi everybody!

I have some problem with the Harmony in an Exercise. The teacher gave us the first tree parts from a early music quartet and we have to find out the bass line. (Only 4 bars, not the complete quartet! )

Can i post the exercise here? May be some one of you can help me with the harmony?

Thanks a lot,
L.D.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

You have to post it first.


----------



## Lord Daz (Aug 27, 2014)

Here the exercise:










We have to write a Bass line and I am completely confused. The viola Part sounds like a Bass line for me. What should i write on the Bass?

Thanks for your help!
L.D.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

From the key, you can tell what has to come at the last bar. The others, you can fill in to make the code progress complete. Since all top 3 are descending for first two bars, I'd tempted to make the bass line ascending. Good luck!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This exercise is kind of stupid. What textbook is it from?


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh my goodness, that is garbage. There are HUGE voice-leading and traditional harmony problems with what they have already. And who teaches traditional harmony this way? You should be realizing figured bass. Be GIVEN the bass line with the figured bass and filling in the harmony with proper voice-leading technique.

Anyway, taking a quick look, I would write something like low F, up to Ab, Ab, Ab for the first measure in an identical rhythm as the vln 2 and vla. Second bar Bb, Bb, C, C same rhythm. Third bar F and then E both as half notes, then last bar F whole note.

Man, that is garbage.

Edit: (make sure it is E-natural)


----------



## Lord Daz (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the answer! I dont think it is froma book. The teacher wrote this exercise on the wall...

I found another possible bass, that sound quite ok. In any case, i dont think it is possible to finde a reall good bass for this melody...

Thanks again,
Lord D.

P.s. Torkelburger, I know it is garbage...but I have to do it


----------



## Roi N (Oct 22, 2013)

This is a bad exercise - even the key signature is wrong! (It's supposed to be 4 flats because it's F minor..)


----------

